#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Cursor when opening partly drafted emails in the Draft Folder

## EsKay!

When I reopen the partly completed e-mails saved in the "Draft" folder, the cursor apperas on the starting of the e-mail and I cannot move it to the last word of the e-mail or to any other place except the starting point. The cursor would blink at the starting point of the e-mail but would not move at all.

----------

